# (Calling all Aspie Scientists) Vitamin K2 MK7 vs MK4



## KrissKross (Mar 3, 2019)

Whats the difference


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 3, 2019)

MK4 is the synthetic version of K2 which stays in your system for 3 hours.
MK7 is the natural version of K2 which has a half life of 2-3 days.

I would generally go for MK4 due to the studies done on it. I also talked to an aspie scientist a while a ago but forgot why he said mk4 is better.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 3, 2019)

"aspie scientists" 

you mean the only scientists that fucking matter goddamnit


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 3, 2019)

mk7


----------



## Madness (Mar 3, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> mk7


Hah gayy. Try to reason though I’m interested


----------



## Cali Yuga (Mar 3, 2019)

por que no los dos


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> MK4 is the synthetic version of K2 which stays in your system for 3 hours.
> MK7 is the natural version of K2 which has a half life of 2-3 days.
> 
> I would generally go for MK4 due to the studies done on it. I also talked to an aspie scientist a while a ago but forgot why he said mk4 is better.


How could a synthetic version be better than a natural? Wtf


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 3, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How could a synthetic version be better than a natural? Wtf


Why not?


----------



## jefferson (Mar 3, 2019)

What's the big deal with k2 anyways? what's it do for looksmaxxing?


----------



## Wincel (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah its MK4


jefferson said:


> What's the big deal with k2 anyways? what's it do for looksmaxxing?


If you take a lethal dose it enhances bone remodeling and destroys your estrogen


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> If you take a lethal dose it enhances bone remodeling and destroys your estrogen


Machiavellian said that it decreases osteoclasts so it is only good for building and maintaining bone.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Yeah its MK4
> 
> If you take a lethal dose it enhances bone remodeling and destroys your estrogen


Better to die non soy than to live with it 

To OP: I believe @x69 the forums late great supplement guru advises for mk4, as it's more effective than mk7


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 4, 2019)

jefferson said:


> What's the big deal with k2 anyways? what's it do for looksmaxxing?











[Clinical implications of undercarboxylated osteocalcin] - PubMed


Importance of vitamin K has been suggested to maintain and improve bone strength. The serum concentration of undercarboxylated osteocalcin (ucOC) is utilized to assess the vitamin K status in bone metabolism. The clinical threshold for ucOC has been determined to discriminate the people at risk...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






> Importance of vitamin K has been suggested to maintain and improve bone strength. The serum concentration of undercarboxylated osteocalcin (ucOC) is utilized to assess the vitamin K status in bone metabolism. The clinical threshold for ucOC has been determined to discriminate the people at risk for fragility fractures from the view points of vitamin K metabolism. The measurement of ucOC would be useful to select the patients who require vitamin K(2) regimen and to assess the effectiveness of vitamin K(2) therapy.


It reduces undercarboxylated osteocalcin which helps build bone. There are other properties for it ofc. As for looksmaxxing, there is anecdotal evidence for mk4 filling in facial bones to give a better facial structure. This seems very plausable.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 4, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> "aspie scientists"
> 
> you mean the only scientists that fucking matter goddamnit


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Mar 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Yeah its MK4
> 
> If you take a lethal dose it enhances bone remodeling and destroys your estrogen


I ordered some Mk4 and one drop has 1.5mg of Mk4 so the question is how many drops a day should I take to see those effects?


----------



## Wincel (Mar 4, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> I ordered some Mk4 and one drop has 1.5mg of Mk4 so the question is how many drops a day should I take to see those effects?


Well Mr. Vitamin k2 Overdose himself (https://lookism.net/Thread-150mg-Vitamin-K2-MK-4-day-1-MONTH-UPDATE) crashed his estrogen at 150mg, which would be 100 drops. He later reduced it to 100mg to keep the effects without an estrogen crash, so that's 67 drops. That's one dose, taken every day. You need an incredibly high dose k2 supplement, I'm assuming that you don't have a 5 gallon supply of those 1.5mg drops. 

Of course you might not even need that high of a dose, the guy on lookism seems to be a bit of a nut. 

@Extra Chromosome


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Well Mr. Vitamin k2 Overdose himself (https://lookism.net/Thread-150mg-Vitamin-K2-MK-4-day-1-MONTH-UPDATE) crashed his estrogen at 150mg, which would be 100 drops. He later reduced it to 100mg to keep the effects without an estrogen crash, so that's 67 drops. That's one dose, taken every day. You need an incredibly high dose k2 supplement, I'm assuming that you don't have a 5 gallon supply of those 1.5mg drops.
> 
> Of course you might not even need that high of a dose, the guy on lookism seems to be a bit of a nut.
> 
> @Extra Chromosome


He claims some crazy things yet provides no pics proving it. I don’t think that his thread should be taken seriously


----------



## Wincel (Mar 4, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> He claims some crazy things yet provides no pics proving it. I don’t think that his thread should be taken seriously


I'm using his thread as an example of someone who did the vitamin k2 megadose, him not providing pics doesn't disprove the use of vitamin k2 for bone growth, though it makes it seem a bit more far fetched. He is obviously not the source of k2 theory.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 4, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> I ordered some Mk4 and one *drop* has 1.5mg of Mk4 so the question is how many drops a day should I take to see those effects?


drops?! Oh god oh fuck so I've purchased the wrong MK4? Are pills of any use?

@Wincel


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 4, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> drops?! Oh god oh fuck so I've purchased the wrong MK4? Are pills of any use?
> 
> @Wincel


Pills are fine as well. The guy from lookism thread used them


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Mar 4, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> drops?! Oh god oh fuck so I've purchased the wrong MK4? Are pills of any use?
> 
> @Wincel


Pills are fine too I just saved some money by buying drops


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 4, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> He claims some crazy things yet provides no pics proving it. I don’t think that his thread should be taken seriously


That guy is very credible.


----------



## godsmistake (May 18, 2019)

dosage?


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 18, 2019)

Where do u buy vitamin k2 mk4 from? (Website,link would be great.)

All I have is this link https://au.iherb.com/pr/Superior-So...MI5MLEpeOk4gIVzBErCh3XsAUiEAQYASABEgJ_hPD_BwE

But I don't think that is what you guys use.


I need someone who is smart to help me tbh,
@blackoutwhitein getch your fatass in here and help me


----------



## Kill_Jew (May 18, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> MK4 is the synthetic version of K2 which stays in your system for 3 hours.
> MK7 is the natural version of K2 which has a half life of 2-3 days.
> 
> I would generally go for MK4 due to the studies done on it. I also talked to an aspie scientist a while a ago but forgot why he said mk4 is better.


If mk4 has a half life of a few minutes then how frequent should it be taken


Wincel said:


> Well Mr. Vitamin k2 Overdose himself (https://lookism.net/Thread-150mg-Vitamin-K2-MK-4-day-1-MONTH-UPDATE) crashed his estrogen at 150mg, which would be 100 drops. He later reduced it to 100mg to keep the effects without an estrogen crash, so that's 67 drops. That's one dose, taken every day. You need an incredibly high dose k2 supplement, I'm assuming that you don't have a 5 gallon supply of those 1.5mg drops.
> 
> Of course you might not even need that high of a dose, the guy on lookism seems to be a bit of a nut.
> 
> @Extra Chromosome


I had a feeling it would be jimboape, I laughed as soon as I opened the link. The guy seems to ascend every week that i'd expect him to be a world famous model by now.
On another note, 150mg a day is fucking expensive. I have only 1.35g of this stuff. Do you know anyone else mega dosing at a lower amount say 15mg-45mg?


----------



## KrissKross (May 18, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> If mk4 has a half life of a few minutes then how frequent should it be taken
> 
> I had a feeling it would be jimboape, I laughed as soon as I opened the link. The guy seems to ascend every week that i'd expect him to be a world famous model by now.
> On another note, 150mg a day is fucking expensive. I have only 1.35g of this stuff. Do you know anyone else mega dosing at a lower amount say 15mg-45mg?


I take MK4 right before sleeping


----------



## Kill_Jew (May 18, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> I take MK4 right before sleeping


What results have you seen?


----------



## KrissKross (May 18, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> What results have you seen?


Tough to know. I think maybe a slight widening of face (maybe) but I have also put on weight so I dont quite know


----------



## LordDylan (May 18, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How could a synthetic version be better than a natural? Wtf


higher potency since it was lab made.
Where do you get this?


----------



## KrissKross (May 18, 2019)

LordDylan said:


> higher potency since it was lab made.
> Where do you get this?


Its a vitamin you cuck brain jfl
Buy it at a chemist.

I swear newcels are getting dumber


----------



## LordDylan (May 18, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Its a vitamin you cuck brain jfl
> Buy it at a chemist.
> 
> I swear newcels are getting dumber


Why you call me dum?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 18, 2019)

Looks like mk7 studies were done by people who were selling it.

So it's not clear if it works great like they say


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 18, 2019)

can i just eat raw liver?


----------

